# Lean On Me



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

All my GSD's have been typical velcro dogs. Wolfie seems to take that to new levels. He will follow me all over the place, whenever I get up, even if he is in another room to begin with. He sits on my feet when I do the dishes. At night, when I am watching tv, he either lays at my feet, sits in front of me and stares at me, or gets halfway in my lap. When I am standing, he will sit or stand next to me and lean his body into my leg, with all of his weight. It gets tiring holding him up. LOL! Does anyone else have a "leaner"?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

yep... Jinx has ALWAYS got to be touching me and pets her weight on me (shes heavy lol) when I use the bathroom she takes off running back there to stake out her place in front of the seat so she can throw her body against me and get lots of loving (can never pee in peace lol) 

Used to have great danes and they have the dane lean which is whereever you walk they lean against you I think shes part dane at times lol


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> yep... Jinx has ALWAYS got to be touching me and pets her weight on me (shes heavy lol) when I use the bathroom she takes off running back there to stake out her place in front of the seat so she can throw her body against me and get lots of loving (can never pee in peace lol)
> 
> Used to have great danes and they have the dane lean which is whereever you walk they lean against you I think shes part dane at times lol


Wolfie does the bathroom thing too, and if I manage to get in there without him, he cries at the door. LOL


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie also likes to "hold hands" at night. He will put his big paw in my hand and just sit there watching tv with me.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

OMG! I know what you're talking about! Hondo can get so close when I'm walking that he trips me up with his legs. 

If I get up and walk into another room, he is so close I can almost ride him there. But once we are in the room he'll lay some where close, but not on me. 

If I'm standing, he'll either lean against me, walk between my legs so that his butt can be scratched, or stand sideways directly in front of me. 

He only does this in the house. Outside he'll hang around, but not on top of me. He will walk along the side of my rocker on the porch and expect to be pet every time he passes by.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Harley does the bathroom thing too. If I leave the door cracked alittle, you can just so see his nose peeking in till I give him the ok to enter. He follows me non stop also. And its just me, not my husband, only if he goes outside, then Harley wants to go out but always keeps coming to door to check on me.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

LOL... Otto leans on me while walking some times. It trips me and drives me crazy. He looks at me like I love you sorry.... Also I never have alone time when I want to use the restroom they also sit squished in there with me. Waiting on me to be done. Jeeezzzzz


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I also have a velcro dog. He's on my heels all the time in the house. I somtimes think he gets frustrated because he's tired and wants to nap & I'm moving all over the place! At night he's different-he likes to sleep at the end of the hallway at the top of the stairs. He does make his rounds & checks on everyone. He will place his nose right on my pillow for a quick peek.

Outside off leash he always has a visual on me. He will make his rounds around the property but will quickly return to make sure he didn't miss anything.

My husband calls him my stalker. lol


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL!!! so cute!!

i'd rather have a velcro dog than and independent dog that's for sure. less stress on my part. my 7/yo will follow me room to room most of the time but will lie down and "rest" even if it's not right next to me. If i am sitting and relaxing she will sit her butt on my feet!!! lol 
my puppy will ALWAYS come when called but he's also very close to snickers. so i can let them out in the morning and he will stick to HER like velcro (i don't think she likes it much) but he will come when called 99% of the time so far. he always likes to see what i am doing so he will stick close to snickers if i am not around him, lol


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca doesn't follow me around THAT closely, but she does like to lean on people when they are petting her. She also likes to rub on me or other people, like a cat. Sometimes I think she's turning into a cat because of living with several cats and no other dogs!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Mac doesn't lean on me anymore and it sounds crazy but I miss it LOL


----------

